# Engine setup



## mp4life23 (Apr 28, 2010)

Any body have this same setup? I got a rebuilt 400 with # 62 heads, pontiac performer intake. Eldebrock 650 carb (soon to be 800 holley).505/.512 comp cams. All this running on a blend of 10 gallons of 110 and 9 gal of 93


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

must get expensive to drive that!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

that 800cfm carb is going to kill any gas mileage your getting now.


----------



## mp4life23 (Apr 28, 2010)

Gas mileage whats that?????? I call it mileage gas or gallons per mile


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Just as long as you know that, and that 800 is only going to better at the top end of the RPM range when your @ WOT, other then that it's just using more gas all the time. If it's a drag car you need it, if it's a cruzzer, then it's your call. :cheers


----------

